

Ask HN: What are you thankful for from 2010? - J3L2404

The year is almost gone, what are you thankful for from this year?
======
J3L2404
It's a small thing but has saved me considerable aggravation.

I am thankful that Apple finally ended it's Byzantine certificate and
provisioning nightmare with XCode 3.2.5 and now it is fairly automatic.

